# Who's got the oldest child still in dipes full-time?



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Julia is 3 1/4 years old now and has *zero* interest in PT. She knows what it's all about, watches us in the bathroom, even sits on the potty sometimes, but she's never used it. Plus, she's one of those kids that has no problem being wet or poopy. We're not pushing it as I've heard from so many parents that they just do it when they're ready. I fully expect that one day Julia's going to say, "Mommy, I want to use the potty," and never wear another diaper again. I just don't know when that day's going to be. Actually, I don't mind, since I don't have to worry about the nearest bathroom when we go to the mall, grocery store, etc. and we don't have to stop when we take long car trips. Plus, maybe you all knew this, I love cloth diapering







.

I was just wondering, though, who here has the oldest full-time diapered child?


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

Alexander will be 3 on May 14 and sounds just like your dd. I'm the only mom I know IRL who doesn't really care when he PT's, since he's got such pretty diapers. :LOL


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Wyatt is coming up on 3 years and 3 months, and has *some* interested in potty learning, but not much. Actually...shhhh...he's always been in 'sposies (it only occured to me to use cloth with my newest baby), but he's showing so little interest in the potty I'm switching him over to cloth. I'm with Karen - it's a lot easier to go out with him in diapers and not have to worry about public restrooms









BTW - since he's going to be in cloth for such a short period of time (she hopes







: ), I'm trying to go inexpensive and use just CPFs and PUL covers. Crystal at http://www.crystalscloth.com/ is making him some custom covers out of prints he chose himself.


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

My son just quit using diapers last month at 3 years 5 months, boy was I happy, but I still have another in dipes right now too. Can't wait till we are diaper free!!!!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

My ds turned 3 last November, he is 3 yrs and 5 mos old. He has just now, in the last maybe 3 or 4 weeks, started to show an interest in the potty. It is still up and down though. The first week or two he was going constantly on the potty, the last week or two he is wetting his diaper more again. He does still ask to go on the potty at least a few times a day though, and this is a big step for us. For so long, he had no interest and would refuse when I asked him if he wanted to go in the potty. So he's getting there. We have a new baby coming in the next few weeks, so he may regress or slow down a little, but I think he'll be completely out of diaper by the end of summer, or near his 4th birthday. I despaired for a long time that he would be in diapers forever, so I am grateful for any progress!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, define "full-time". DS turned 3 in September, and he has never peed on the toilet. He will wear underwear and keep them dry, but when he has to pee or poop, he will only do it in a diaper. He SCREAMS if you put him on the toilet. He has amazing bladder control, though, he can stay dry for 5-6 hours and has been dry overnight a few times. He's only had one accident in his underwear. If he would just get over his intense fear of peeing/pooping on the toilet we would be all set.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

FWIW - same situation with oldest dd when she was about 3 1/4. One day, I just put all the dipes away and threw on underpants. She did not like having pee running down her legs. Nothing traumatic at all - and she taught herself quickly without me having to remind her over and over.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

My twins didn't potty learn until they were 3 years 4 months old. They just kinda did it themselves in a few days; I don't even remember how it happened. I thought it was SO much easier when they were older and could really understand what was happening. I'm not even going to THINK about trying to get my son to start until he's at least 3 years old. I'd rather change a diaper than have to go check out every single bathroom everywhere we go. Once they realize there's always a bathroom when you go places, they have to go see what it's like!


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

My son turned 3 in March, and he could care less about using the potty.







:


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

My dd just potty trained herself this week at 3 years and 3 months old!!














I have an 11mo ds (he turns 1 tomorrow







) so I'm not missing out on fun cloth or anything.

My dd sounded just like yours Karen... and no way pushing it would help matters out. Three weeks ago she peed ONCE on the potty for the first time ever and didn't go again. It just happened that we didn't make it to church Sunday morning and I was dragging and tired. No clean diapers, they were in the dryer so I told dd she'd need to use the potty... and what do you know? She did!







(I was just kidding and fully intended to put her in a diaper. LOL)

So in five days she trained herself... she's had a couple of small accidents, but otherwise she's fully trained. She's even pooping in the potty!







(we are putting a diaper on her at night for a little while just to be safe though)

Some of my friend's kids have been using the potty for months and still wear diapers to bed and naptime and one little boy still won't poop in the potty, so I'll take it this way anytime!









It will happen... have faith!


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

karen, everything i have read said that the average child will be potty learned by the end of their third year. so, she is right on track.

i don't agree with parent lead potty training at all. we never really made the potty an issue with alexandra, but she does have several little friends that all use the potty, and she watches them.

several weeks ago, it was a saturday evening alexandra walked over to her little baby bjorn potty picked it up and carried it into the living room. there she placed it, sat down and proceeded to pee :LOL.................. she had never before sat or peed on a potty. ever since that day she has been out of diapers during the day. she is 32 mo right now. and did it all on her own, no coaching from me.

she has no problem wearing diapers still though, which is nice







i don't have to worry about accidents when we are out or wet beds in the morning.

your DD will totally do it when she is ready!!!!!


----------



## skj474 (Jul 19, 2002)

DS just turned 3 on Tuesday and he has no interest in the potty, and he has a fit if I try to put "big boy" underware on him







: He also doesnt care if his diaper is wet or messy unless "it's" pointing to the side and he pees out the side of his diaper and down his leg......:LOL

In his own time, hopefully this summer


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

we're not too far behind. ds will be 3 on July 14 and doesn't want anything to do with the potty.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

My DS turned three on April 1st. He will not potty train. I try, he tries... It just doesn't work out. As much as I love diapers, I'm ready for him to be a big boy. The way things are going now, he is going to go to college with his blankies, a crib and diapers.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 1, 2004)

My older son quit nappies during the day in late February, he was 4 year 7 1/2 months - and had no special needs requiring nappies. In the end I actually had to just say to him, right, on Monday we're just going to use underwear, and if you have accidents, it's ok, but there will be no more nappies during the day. He didn't have any accidents...


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe it is her way of sharing in your passion, Karen. She sees these gorgeous creations that you make, and she doesn't want to miss out. My 4yog wets at night. I had to buy her a pink cashmere and lavendar Kiwi Pie to use with Nightly Newts. She saw what cute things would come in and she wanted to be included.


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ustasmom_
*Maybe it is her way of sharing in your passion, Karen. She sees these gorgeous creations that you make, and she doesn't want to miss out. My 4yog wets at night. I had to buy her a pink cashmere and lavendar Kiwi Pie to use with Nightly Newts. She saw what cute things would come in and she wanted to be included.*
LOL! But we use prefolds and wraps







I'm not really worried about it, just interested to see who's in the same boat. It does seem that Julia's one of the oldest kids in our group.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Claudette_ My older son quit nappies during the day in late February, he was 4 year 7 1/2 months - and had no special needs requiring nappies. In the end I actually had to just say to him, right, on Monday we're just going to use underwear, and if you have accidents, it's ok, but there will be no more nappies during the day. He didn't have any accidents...
That's really interesting, Claudette. We may have to try some underwear days during the summer, just to see how it goes.


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

I have to throw in my two cents. Both of my girls PTed fairly easy, but both times were during the summer. I would put them in a dress with no undies or diapers. We spent a lot of time outdoors (gotta love that california weather) that way if she had an accident (and trust me, there were many) it was totally okay. We even put a portable potty outside a couple of times. It was my friends suggestion and it worked great. She was so proud of herself when she would stop playing and run over to the potty.

I think the more you stress about it the more they will stress about it. We had fun and celebrated when they finally "got it"









-Melissa-


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Karen~ Parker was about 3.5 when he started using the potty. It has been recent (in the past couple months... he is 4 and 3 mo now) that he has almost stopped having accidents. Even when he was "potty trained" he would have accidents almost every day.







:

Don't ya wonder what goes on in their heads???


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sasha_girl_
*Alexander will be 3 on May 14 and sounds just like your dd. I'm the only mom I know IRL who doesn't really care when he PT's, since he's got such pretty diapers. :LOL*
My DS won't be 3 until December and I'm with you...it doesn't bother me one bit!


----------

